# New today modified bottle filter



## Fishypapa (Apr 28, 2013)

This was made from a spare (but sterile) disposable vacuum filter, which nicely already had a nipple for the air hose to connect to, from work (medical research lab) and some Eheim substrate and sponge I found on clearance at a local shop and a little whisper air pump. It's just a secondary biological filter for my 5.5 gal Betta tank since he's a bit sickly now with fin rot. *y2
The primary is a HOB power filter. I've added salt and doing 50% water changes daily in the hope of avoiding having to use antibiotics on him.


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

Neat little project! I have made something similar when I breed my paradise fish. Good luck with your fish. WC is the best thing to do.


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

Cool little idea I must say. I'll have to keep that in mind, thanks!!


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

I used an uptube from a small intank filter. Then I took a small salad size Tupperware bowl cut a hole in the top so I could put in tube in it. Cut a hole so I could put air line in it. Then I cut small hole in the top and the side so water could get in, and filled it with cut up pieces of filter floss and a handful of gravel to weigh it down. Worked great! I'll see if I have a pic of it.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

very neat.i made one like that out of a 16oz coke bottle for a 2 gallon tank and worked very well and cheap.the only thing I got in it was the price of a airstone and air tube.


----------



## Fishypapa (Apr 28, 2013)

It was pretty cool to make. I never realized how simple it was


----------

